# WUHAN | Vanke Wanwei World | 248m | 56 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-26 by 被猫追杀


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Vanke 万科集团
Architect: GMP






高248米！武汉万科万维天地项目最新进展！硚口区金融核心新地标


高248米！武汉万科万维天地项目最新进展！硚口区金融核心新地标,硚口区,武汉,万科,武汉市,东湖




www.163.com












武地万科·万维天地(武汉市硚口区)楼盘房价走势、房贷首付计算器


武地万科·万维天地位于汉口核心板块，是“两江四岸”汉江北岸重点开发项目。项目聘请世界高端建筑事务所德国GMP建筑师事务所打造整个建筑规划，将整个项目分为休闲、商务、教育、运动以及生活5个功能区。站在城市运营角度上，将城市空间优化和“以人为本



www.zaixianjisuan.com





*主楼应该是248.1m，56F*（图片比较模糊）




























By 1100aaa Main tower


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful, but i think i`ve seen this one already, maybe not in dedicated thread, can`t remember.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

^^ Probably. I guess 1/10 threads I'm opening already exist, it's so hard to track all of them. Wuhan is being a tough one because there must be something like 100x200m+ towers on going there. I think only Shenzhen has more projects than Wuhan in the entire world.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Khale_Xi said:


> ^^ Probably. I guess 1/10 threads I'm opening already exist, it's so hard to track all of them. Wuhan is being a tough one because there must be something like 100x200m+ towers on going there. I think only Shenzhen has more projects than Wuhan in the entire world.


I think not even Shenzhen has as many buildings under construction in the 200m-300m range as Wuhan. Probably it is only if you include the proposed ones


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Hmmm probably you are right. I'm so happy for Wuhan. Unfairly scapegoated for covid overseas, yet becoming a first tier city so quickly. They deserve the best prospects!


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Location:





Google Earth







earth.google.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Beautiful, but i think i`ve seen this one already, maybe not in dedicated thread, can`t remember.


You're right, this one definitely looks familiar. Maybe @zwamborn knows if there's already a thread for this.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

WUHAN | Vanke Wanwei World | 248m | 56 fl | U/C


2021-11-26 by 被猫追杀




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

